# D3 or Nexus Prime



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

So i cant decide what to do so i just thought i would ask other people opinion.
I have another line with an eliglible upgrade. And the more i think about it the more i might give my d3 to a family member and getting a nexus prime for myself.
I will miss the qwerty keyboard but i think ICS and a pure google phone might be worth it. what do you guys think


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

While I'm personally in your deleima I'm leaning more towards a nexus. I mean look at the original nexus it's still widley used and come on....as much as I love the Droid branded phones its not going to get the updates as frequently as it deserves...sad to say it (but sorta not) nexus is where I'm going to go


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Not to discredit Droid 3 however, I would say Nexus just because it will be the phone to have. There will be a lot of development on it and you'll be the first with ICS.If you have to have a keyboard, Droid 3, and wait for CM8.


----------



## ehedgecock (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, I got upgrades in a month also. Im in your same boat. My wifes going from the D1 to the D3 since she doesn't want root and roms. Me on the other hand am on the fence between holding out for the Razr vs the Nexus. I love Motos build quality and love the option to have blur when I am in the mood for it, but am at wits end with the 2nd Init work arounds used on my D2. Being a "flashaholic" from the D1 has been a pain on the D2 and D2G so you may think I would/should go Nexus. But, Samsung build quality gets me thinking.

I think ultimatly its going to be up to your need to have custom roms and kernels. If your coming from a D1, you need to go into the D3 assuming you may never get to see a custom rom in the essence it was on the D1. Even the AOSP roms and a 2nd Init work around will dissapoint cause of the blasted Moto kernel issue.

As far as the keyboard issue goes, to figure that out, just close yours and try it. Its not as bad as I thought it would be thanks to spell check and I try to use the vertical keyboard more anyhow.

Hope this kinda helps and am interested in what others say about it. Maybe put this up in the forums of phones that people will be upgrading from like the d1.


----------



## Flamesbladeflcl (Jul 31, 2011)

nexus or wait for the droid 4 as that seems like it is coming rather soon from the leaks


----------



## mcwolves32 (Jul 19, 2011)

i had the same option i just picked up a d3 for 275 off swappa and im content i really wanted a keyboard and CM always guarantee the next version of android in most cases.


----------

